
WhatsApp outage reported around the world - sirteno
http://outage.report/whatsapp
======
Cieplak
I wonder if they migrated their infra over to facebook's, and if they're still
running Erlang/OTP on FreeBSD boxes.

~~~
gradientdescent
There is an interview where Jan mentions that "thanks to Facebook's
infrastructure" they can use local servers in India to send msgs to and from,
instead of going to Palo Alto all the time. It's unlikely, that the sever
setup there has changed. It's unknown to me what the (new) decentralized
infrastructure setup is

------
ars
Being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14260026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14260026)

